# Trek LBS Bad Attitude w/ Madone 5.2



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Grrrrr....


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Care to expound upon that statement?


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay...just got off the phone with a larger LBS in north Atlanta. They were very nice and helpful when I called. Even offered to transfer a bike to Marietta because it was closer.

Somehow I don't think I am being too sensitive about my LBS experience in Peachtree City. Over the last couple of weeks I have been to this LBS and test rode a 56cm 5.2. Have been in the shop about 5 times, discussed my intentions with staff, and bought my SIDI shoes, cycling shorts and gloves. Went in today and the store manager just got back from the factory gig and, so, I dealt with him with the following concerns:

1. He stated that the fit would only take 20 minutes and suggested a 56 cm frame although I am 6'0" with 33" inseam. Okay, maybe either the 56 or 58 can be adjusted to work. But he wasn't really sure. Last week I was told to come fully dressed and allow about 2 hours.
2. I am waiting for a cash transfer from PayPal which will occur on Tuesday. I asked how much down to hold the bike on layaway...was told the same as before-half down and they will handle as a layway. Cool...sounds like a good policy.
3. They only have a 56 and a 58 Performance in stock which have been used for floor/demo purposes and are asking $3299 + tax. Okay...no discounts.
4. I asked if he could hold one until Tuesday when my cash transfer was done. I was told "NO"...they would not hold it at all! I had to take my chances that it would still be there...or buy a 2009 for $400 more...now, this came after my talking numerous times to him and a couple of his employees about what I was doing. He even remembered our previous conversations but told me I would still have to pay before he held it for two days...not even a few hundred dollars would entice him to hold it.

Now, if he is not consistent in discussing bike fit and if he is not willing to put out a couple of days "good will", even with a few hundred dollars down...what kind of service after the purchase will I get? I think I will drive the extra hour and purchase a bike there in lieu of the one within walking distance.

Grrrr...


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hmmmm, not so sure thats the best idea. I agree that he should hold it for you with a deposit - maybe even buy it and give him the half he wants with the balance on Tuesday. From his point of view, and hes being rash in my opinion, he would want to sell it if someone came in and bought it outright. Not quite sure how a couple extra days til Tuesday would matter, but who knows, so kind of a dick move on his behalf. Also he knows your serious since you've purchased accessories from him already.
The reason I tell you maybe you should still go the the local Bike Dick, I mean Store, lol, is because its a hell of a lot easier to be local to have it serviced on the occasions it needs it. If you go elsewhere and bring it into said LBD, oops I meant LBS, then you're really going to see what an Ahole he is. A lot of local shops dont like to service something bought elsewhere. Unfortunate, but a true fact of life. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Dave, for what it is worth, I personally would not give that LBS my further business. But, I am in an area where there are probably ~20 LBSs within 20 miles of me, and several of them Trek being dealers. 

I understand his position, that he wants to make a sale and move stock if, and as soon as, he can. However, in the mean time you are left waiting for another bike to arrive, when you want to buy the one on the floor.

That LBS doesn't sound like he "values" your business. So maybe he shouldn't get it.

zac


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't think he likes you. LBS are a dime a dozen and there selling bikes like crazy right now.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

zac said:


> Dave, for what it is worth, I personally would not give that LBS my further business. But, I am in an area where there are probably ~20 LBSs within 20 miles of me, and several of them Trek being dealers.
> 
> I understand his position, that he wants to make a sale and move stock if, and as soon as, he can. However, in the mean time you are left waiting for another bike to arrive, when you want to buy the one on the floor.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I think he wants to get rid of the 08 at this point, thus isn't willing to hold it unless he is sure you will buy it. Otherwise he could hold it, you could say you want the 09 and he might have gotten screwed out of a deal in the process.

But don't get me wrong, I am not taking his or your side. I suggest you shop elsewhere and see if you can find a better place. If not, go back and use him as a last resort. If you want to drive up here, I think my LBS might still have a new 58cm 5.2 pro for $3299.


----------



## homebody146 (Sep 10, 2006)

guess i'm just lucky here in the washington, dc area...have a lot of lbs' here and it's easy to find one that is a good "fit"....one is pretty arrogant, so I don't go there; several are same owner just different locations and they're all great; others are either stand alone locals or owner with several locations. I found the one I like and stay with them. They're not always the least expensive per item but they're always great to deal with and sometimes I get stuff w/o charge (and not just advice) so it's balanced out. They even helped me with the value of a bike on cl, knowing they weren't going to make a sale. they also let me try different saddles and even when I bought a brooks from wallingford, there was no charge for any of the saddles i tried. Can't beat that. Altho I guess I can't give their name, it's an item on a bike wheel that connects the hub to the rim......


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

***UPDATE***

Okay, I just finished a pleasant discussion with a very energetic and polite owner of the LBS store in Peachtree City (and another store about 45 minutes away). He had just gotten back from the Trek Factory gig in Wisconsin and was quite excited about talking to me. 

I explained what was happening with the remaining 5.2 bike at the Peachtree City store and told him I could not understand why the store manager would not hold it until Tuesday...just a couple of days. He did not understand it either and said he would immediately straighten that out and have the reamining 58 (not the 56) bike set aside for me. Cool! He also stated that he would handle it in a way that would be very business-like and that the store manager would be no problem, now or later with service. Very cool!

Seems that the store manager of the LBS, being young, is a very good employee of the company and stuck a little too tightly to "policy" when it came to the hot-selling Madone.

Soooo...come Tuesday, after my funds are cleared at the bank, I will walk down to the store, purchase my pedals and plop down a couple of grand for them to hold the bike until I pay it off!

BTW, the owner of the store(s) is a genuine enthusiast and they are just finishing their new store (10,000sf) abouit two miles up the road. Business is indeed good!

Looks like I will be a Madone 5.2 rider here very soon. Thanks to an all-around good guy.

best regards,

dave


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sounds good Dave, things always have a way of working out for the best. Will be glad to welcome you into the 5.2 family!! Good luck!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

it sounds like the other manager may be a bit rigid. However, these guys know how well things sell, and they also have plenty of people coming in to look at higher end bikes and never purchasing it. Furthermore, they're not going to want to "hold" a bike that will likely sell, especially when the 09's are going to come in at a significantly higher msrp. 
He shoulda taken care of you, but he will sell that bike anyway. 
I've been looking at supersixes, and madones at a few shops around here, and this one shop sold 10 3-4kdollar bikes in the last week and a half. 
i'm gonna go out on a limb and say their business is doing very well with high end.
People are buying Ionos, radars, moldable shimano shoes and expensive stuff like its going out of style. 
the thing thats great about cycling as the very best is relatively affordable. Unless you get into storck, lew, lightweight, shmolke...
just my .02
good luck with your purchase and post pics and review please...


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies...

the 09 looks good, but $400 extra is not so good. Nor is waiting until October or so for delivery. 

So, I continue with gearing up...picked up my Sugoi shorts and gloves...jersey and pedals are next...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

dave_gt said:


> Thanks for all the replies...
> 
> the 09 looks good, but $400 extra is not so good. Nor is waiting until October or so for delivery.
> 
> So, I continue with gearing up...picked up my Sugoi shorts and gloves...jersey and pedals are next...:smilewinkgrin:


Dave -

I know youre excited but you are going about this all wrong. Use the money towards the bike first including pedals and shoes. Once you have possession of the new 5.2, then you can spend the money for the other stuff. Right now you are buying the aroma of the steak, not the steak itself!


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Dave -
> 
> I know youre excited but you are going about this all wrong. Use the money towards the bike first including pedals and shoes. Once you have possession of the new 5.2, then you can spend the money for the other stuff. Right now you are buying the aroma of the steak, not the steak itself!


Ha ha! Could be....!!!

Or, it is like drinking a fine wine...you pour it, swirl it, smell it...then taste it and repeat. Sort of like anticipating Christmas, I suppose. But, actually, to fund the bike, I am selling off some collectible and rare cameras.  That is why I am putting half down and holding the bike a short while until the other funds clear the bank...I should have all of it done by Labor Day.

Besides, have you ever tried getting on that saddle with khaki cargo shorts? Ouch! when you sit on it and [email protected]#@$! it ain't much fun trying to position yourself anatomically without bike shorts on that pointy thing they call a saddle!!!   

Dang, gonna be fun sharing some ride adventures with you folks!


dave


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad it worked out! You are going to love it!


----------



## MANNI (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone know a dealer who is willing to sell a madone 5.2 pro 2008 to the uk at a good price, i know most will not sell via the internet, perhaps local knowledge might be an advantage here,thanks.

Manni.


----------

